# Painting log cabins



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Had a customer ask me about painting the exterior of the log cabin today. They are having a problem with wood bees which has been a recurring problem every few years unless they get it resealed. They are considering having it painted in hopes of not having to reseal every few years. Has anyone ever painted the exterior of a log home before and how did the finish product look.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I've never painted a log cabin, but I have seen carpenter bees drill at will through plenty of painted surfaces here in the North East. Did not seem to be a deterrent that that the surface was painted. I have also seen them have their way with pressure treated wood.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I haven't painted one either, but as Cliff said it won't stop the bees.

Only effective way is to hunt them with a paddle and swat them down. Exterminators will tell you as such.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Put up a wasp nest. You can get them from gardening centers. Most bees are territorial and avoid other nests. worked here for me


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> Put up a wasp nest. You can get them from gardening centers. Most bees are territorial and avoid other nests. worked here for me


 That wood bee a thought!:whistling2:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

mudbone said:


> That wood bee a thought!:whistling2:


Hmm I wonder if it would work on MUDwasps ?:whistling2:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> Put up a wasp nest. You can get them from gardening centers. Most bees are territorial and avoid other nests. worked here for me


Are you talking about a fake nest that mimics a real nest?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> Are you talking about a fake nest that mimics a real nest?


yep. you can make one out of newspaper that will work too. one of my clients made one and hung it in the doorway going to his deck - no more bees. The ones you get from the garden centres actually look like the real thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks. Never knew that fake nest even existed.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> Thanks. Never knew that fake nest even existed.


Been around for awhile. of course you could always go find a real nest and hang it up ! dare ya!:whistling2:


----------



## drcustom (May 23, 2009)

Yep. use a solid water based product. Does it have chinking? Cabot or Woodscapes. I like cabot on smooth logs.

Photo here: cabot solid water born. after 5 years: http://www.flickr.com/photos/drcustompainting/sets/72157623115125511/


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Sikkens A1 on logs


----------

